# Led Lights



## bizzy323 (Jan 30, 2010)

How Hot Do Led Lights Get? And How Far They Have To Be From Plants?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on which LEDs your talking about...  Most can be kept within 3" off the top of plants... but then you get no spread and very little penetration...

I went the LED route first myself and regret wasting time and money on it... 

Take a look at my journal theres to of pics of my journy from LEDs to T5's and HPS...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 30, 2010)

hey JAAM, i thought you did a good job with them(for what they were).but i agree with your post above....LED's blow..skip that idea bizzy and go the floro/HPS route...you'll thank us.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

PM  thanks for the shout out...  

LEDs will grow you bud but... 
1. plants grow slower then with T5's
2. not much light gets to the lower branches so very little bud growth down low
3. buds never get very dense

Dont get me wrong, LEDs will grow you some dank... but when you smoke it all in 2-3 weeks your 2-3 months away from the next harvest...


Bizzy how large is your grow space????


----------



## moaky (Jan 30, 2010)

just what brand did you use? and when did you use them? i have been researching them and it seems that the technology has gotten alot better with certain brands.  there is a you tube video
hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNfm7XSxVPs&NR=1
that shows great looking buds that seem really dense. so it would help me and others that are interested if we heard the brand and when.  maybe the technology has gotten better.  its a big investment to find out what you found out.  ive been talking to people and they said the same thing you did.  airy buds.  but they bought their lights 2 years ago.  thank you for the info you have already given.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jan 31, 2010)

well now i got a 600watt in a 2x4x5 but i was thinking about getting another 2x2 tent and where i stay there is alot of heat so during summer that becomes a big issue


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 31, 2010)

MOAKY I purchased my UFOs about 1 year ago...  they were 6th generation 80:10 ratio of red to blue and use Bridgelux and Hi-Opto LEDs (im not sure if that spelling is right. This info is all in my journal)...

Like i said LEDs can and will grow you dank... IMO veg time anflowering time are both extended and the yield will half of its potential with other lighting methods...

Bizzy  are your planning on vegging or flowering with the LEDs?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> just what brand did you use? and when did you use them? i have been researching them and it seems that the technology has gotten alot better with certain brands.  there is a you tube video
> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNfm7XSxVPs&NR=1
> that shows great looking buds that seem really dense. so it would help me and others that are interested if we heard the brand and when.  maybe the technology has gotten better.  its a big investment to find out what you found out.  ive been talking to people and they said the same thing you did.  airy buds.  but they bought their lights 2 years ago.  thank you for the info you have already given.



I wouldn't believe all that I see and hear on somewhere like youtube.  They are trying to sell those lights after all.  Also, IMO, that simply did not look like a 600+g grow.


----------



## moaky (Jan 31, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I wouldn't believe all that I see and hear on somewhere like youtube.  They are trying to sell those lights after all.  Also, IMO, that simply did not look like a 600+g grow.



ya thats a pretty good point.  i dont' think it was a 600g grow either i was just noticing the dense flowers.  and when they were showing the flowers they only showed the tops of the plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> ya thats a pretty good point.  i dont' think it was a 600g grow either i was just noticing the dense flowers.  and when they were showing the flowers they only showed the tops of the plants.



And while they looked dense on the plants, the last pics they showed of the buds clipped, they looked light and airy.  I personally have never grown a plant that yielded over 5.5 ozs.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 31, 2010)

THG,
Was your 5.5 oz plant grown under T-5s for veg and HPS for Flower in hydro?


Great smoking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> THG,
> Was your 5.5 oz plant grown under T-5s for veg and HPS for Flower in hydro?
> 
> 
> Great smoking.



Yes.  It was a Satori.  I generally veg for about 2 months or until the plant gets too tall for my veg closet, which is 4' tall. I like the T5--it has a very low profile and you can get the light really close.   I just ordered a 4' 2 tube T5 ($50!) from HTG to go with my 4 tube one.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 1, 2010)

THG,

Thanks for the information.

I'm trying to get information on the parts to build my own 8 tube 4' panel.  They are manufactured locally and once I get the ballast information and a source of HO tubes, then I'll evaluate the cost versus time of building one in comparison with buying it.

If I decide to build it I'll try to do a good clear step by step DIY thread.

Great smoking.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 2, 2011)

anyone here doing led grow setup?


----------



## Roddy (Aug 2, 2011)

Not many.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> anyone here doing led grow setup?



Not really.  Every now and then someone comes in with an LED grow, but I still have yet to see anything that would make me even _consider_ LEDs.  IMO, LEDs are still "not there" for flowering purposes.


----------



## chris07 (Aug 13, 2011)

i have been growing with led light for 6month wiff very good results i am growing auto flower northen lights and auto ak 47 from amsterdam so far the 4 plants gave me just over 4os but i did pay £280 for my light but you get whot you pay for 

 my frend same seads with hps under 2os from the 4 plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2011)

chris07 said:
			
		

> i have been growing with led light for 6month wiff very good results i am growing auto flower northen lights and auto ak 47 from amsterdam so far the 4 plants gave me just over 4os but i did pay £280 for my light but you get whot you pay for
> 
> my frend same seads with hps under 2os from the 4 plants




Yur friend must have an awfull small HPS,,or dont have a clue about how to use it or grow weed if you beat his HPS grow,,with your LEDs.
I have NEVER seen an LED grow better Buds then an HPS. 
I have and can Flower better Buds with High Output T5s then someone with Leds,,,for a hell of alot less money.
BUT,,,, HPS is the best bang for yur buck by far,, for Flowering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## seadog97 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input on LED's vs. HPS vs. T5s for flowering WeedHopper.  I have been using red and blue combo LEDs for keeping clones alive for 8 weeks before putting them under MH, then HPS. The clones stay alive but they sure don't grown much under the LEDs....but that was okay because I have limited space in my clone garden. I still needed to use MH to grow the clones a few weeks before flowering. Do you have an opinion on LED's vs. T5s for the veg stage?


----------



## singlee (Aug 14, 2011)

What's the power of your Led light?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2011)

seadog97 said:
			
		

> Do you have an opinion on LED's vs. T5s for the veg stage?



IMO, the T5 outperforms LEDs by quite a bit.  

I have abandoned my MH and use T5s now exclusively to veg.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2011)

:yeahthat: People just don't understand. I used to be an electronics technician in my previous life. I recently went everywhere I could online to find high output LEDs, BUT THERE ARE NONE. The present LED technology doesn't put out many lumens per LED. only 2watts max on the most potent (and expensive) LED available. The key is wattage. Wattage is energy, and plants need that energy to do photosynthesis. HPS and the T5HO bulbs have the highest(efficient) energy transformation from electricity to light photons Of any of the available light systems.  While LEDs have advanced quite a bit and produce an intense beam, that intensity is the result of laser-like focusing and not from added energy. That is why they are so energy efficient, they don't put out a lot of light energy(which is precisely what plants need)


----------



## anern (Aug 15, 2011)

More and more professional led lights tech information on the topledsupplier website.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 15, 2011)

anern said:
			
		

> More and more professional led lights tech information on the topledsupplier website.


 
anern without realizing it has given us the real answer on LED lights.

I dont think Ive seen someone spam HPS lights, and that tell me suppliers dont have to.
I believe suppliers, believing all the hype when they first came out, bought up warehouses of these things that just are not selling.


----------



## chris07 (Aug 21, 2011)

my led light has 3w bulbs  i have bean growing with hps for meny years so i am just testing the water with led lights but so far the results are talking for them self after all this tec was developt by nasa for growing in space


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 21, 2011)

chris07 said:
			
		

> my led light has 3w bulbs  i have bean growing with hps for meny years so* i am just testing the water with led lights but so far the results are talking for them self* after all this tec was developt by nasa for growing in space



Pictures??


----------



## Growdude (Aug 21, 2011)

chris07 said:
			
		

> my led light has 3w bulbs  i have bean growing with hps for meny years so i am just testing the water with led lights *but so far the results are talking for them self* after all this tec was developt by nasa for growing in space


 
Is this the 4 oz's from 4 plants?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2011)

chris07 said:
			
		

> my led light has 3w bulbs i have bean growing with hps for meny years so i am just testing the water with led lights but so far the results are talking for them self after all this tec was developt by nasa for growing in space


  Nasa aint growing Big Budded Weed Bro,,its small herbs and strawberries and such.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 21, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nasa aint growing Big Budded Weed Bro,,its small herbs and strawberries and such.



:yeahthat:

and growing big tight buds requires powerful light.


----------



## chris07 (Aug 21, 2011)

SunWolf said:
			
		

> Pictures??


 
i have pics of curent grow witch is 4 weeks in will post asap


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah,,and I like tight butts,:hubba: ,I Mean BUDS. 
Big Budded Girls needs lots of Lumens.


----------



## chris07 (Aug 21, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nasa aint growing Big Budded Weed Bro,,its small herbs and strawberries and such.


 
fare play bro but aplant is a plant after all  

am not totaly convinst yet but i will see in 5 or 6 weeks whot i get from it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2011)

Yur trying to reinvent the wheel Little Brother.
 T5s or MH for Vegging
 HPS for Flowering
LEDs for Nasa and thier Strawberries. Nasa can afford LEDS,,they are using our money.
:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Roddy (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL Chris....how far does that LED "throw" a lumen? NASA isn't growing foot, 2 foot or taller plants, they're growing sizes ranging in inches. And no, a plant isn't a plant....not even close.


----------

